# headlight problem on my 90z



## VG30DE (Jul 15, 2004)

I have a 90 300z that I finally got running agin, then when I was leaving work last night the headlights shorted or got a severe voltage drop and defalted to brights with no taillights or dash lights, when I got under the hood I can hear and feel the Headlight dimmer relay buzzing on and off real fast. Ok thats the problem, so far trying to fix it Ive found a short between to striped wires that I repaired but it didnt work and I've checked the grounds for the headlights taillights and dash and that didnt help, I think it is etiher the headlight or bright switch, I want some more opinions on if anyone else thinks its the switch or what else it could be, becuase I dont want to buy a new switch and it still be broken.

Oh and it blew the fuze for the dash lights, and every time I put a new one in and turn the lights on it blows


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Did the "Clearance Ilumni" fuse blow?


----------



## VG30DE (Jul 15, 2004)

yea thats the fuze, but whats weird about it is my foot well lights still work just not the spedo and tach. and stuff dont light up


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

alright in my 87 in the back where the taillights are there is a plastic molding and behind it are the backs of your tail lights. Check for any shorts and see if there is a connector there. if there is and it shorted that's your problem. I had the same problem with mine


----------



## VG30DE (Jul 15, 2004)

ill try that in the morning, thanks for the advice


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

no prob make sure to get back with me of any sucess


----------

